# It's Coming Sept 18, 2013



## gregjazz (Sep 15, 2013)

This is bigger than anything we’ve ever done before. If you use Kontakt sample libraries, you'll want to mark your calendar for September 18th.

Stay tuned here, and like us on Facebook for more news.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2013)

Man Or Myth...........
GregJazz.

Been waiting for this, money in hand.
Ankyu


----------



## drumman (Sep 15, 2013)

You have multi-sampled actual atomic movement and atom smashing. 8xRR. Three mic positions including room ambience within the super collider. 12 impulse response reverbs as a bonus.

Anyone else care to venture a guess?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 15, 2013)

drumman @ Sun Sep 15 said:


> You have multi-sampled actual atomic movement and atom smashing. 8xRR. Three mic positions including room ambience within the super collider. 12 impulse response reverbs as a bonus.
> 
> Anyone else care to venture a guess?



That's all well and good but if it doesn't have true legato I just can't see myself finding the room in my template.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy-Cow ... Five years in the making ! 

That's quite a project you got going. I wonder what took so long ? :roll: 

Looking forward to see what this is all about.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2013)

Artificial Intelligence is my guess.
Perfect companion for realtime use, some of us get only try to get it right.
Editing comes after the fact. :?:


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, it is coming on my birthday. What does this mean?


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 16, 2013)

I think they plucked the strings that are inside the atoms (electrons or quarks or whatever). I am curious how they sound. Might be all too high frequencies though, since these strings are really short.


----------



## sin(x) (Sep 16, 2013)

“It's coming September 18th, 2013.”

“It's coming sooner than you think.”

So… 17th then?


----------



## tmm (Sep 16, 2013)

Sound designed orchestral armpit farts, 12 articulations, 6xRR


----------



## doctornine (Sep 16, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Oh, it is coming on my birthday. What does this mean?



That you'll be having an expensive birthday ?????

:wink:


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 16, 2013)

Chair creeks. Sit up, sit down, wiggle on chair, tilt, wobble, skip, skid, glide.
10 velocity layers
6 RR


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 16, 2013)

OK, you have my curiosity :mrgreen:


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 16, 2013)

:roll: 

Hype is so unattractive these days. 

I love it when a company just releases something out of the blue!


----------



## Kleven1111 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it a pony?


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2013)

korgscrew @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> :roll:
> 
> Hype is so unattractive these days.
> 
> I love it when a company just releases something out of the blue!



Hype from this guy means bypassing paid BETA testers as we see with most developers.
I even offer R&D cash in advance, no ROI, no gravelling for free copies, actually saved that cock for you guys.

This is his week regardless of other cacklings I hear from here.
He is as good as the dozens of DSP developers we have working 24/7 in the Scope DSP Community.

But I agree korgscrew, anyone else would get a yawn from me, and not even a second look.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see what it is. And I think Greg has done more than enough to earn the right to hype his product for 3 days.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 16, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ 16th September 2013 said:


> Is it a pony?



Deep, deep, deeeep sampled.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, for me something like this is just exageration (not knowing Gregs reputation). Even if top companies like NI post something like "We will release the biggest thing you've ever seen", I simply don't like this because it cannot hold up to the expectation that this awakes in me. I mean, it'll be the next VST lib, it'll have some nice features, some nice sampling detail. But guys, don't overdo this "revolutionary" stuff. Just me 2 cents, don't listen to me.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 16, 2013)

chimuelo @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> korgscrew @ Mon Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...



I don't mind so much if they tell you what it is. Spitfire HZ percussion is an exception to the rule as, I actually think it will be a game changer on percussion libraries, plus they haven't hyped it, just said it is in the making. People on here (including me) have participated in generating hype. 

One big example is underscore. This was hyped to be a game changer in the comp progress. But it just seems (to me at least) to be a more expensive / not as flexible / inferior kontakt version of omnisphere!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 16, 2013)

It's not as if Greg is actually saying it will be a game changer. Just that it's the biggest thing OTS have ever done, and that everyone will want it (or at least want to check it) when it comes out :mrgreen:
Being someone who uses and thoroughly enjoys his Evolution Rosewood Grand most every day (I use it when I practice piano  ), I'm thoroughly interested in this little hype-building


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2013)

:mrgreen: 
Artificial Intelligence.
Which is perfect since most of us are Pendajos any ways.

I also will assume the role of Nostradumbass, and go on record saying GregJazz will be seen as as too valubale a guy to leave w/o support, and NI will snatch him up, since he makes Kontakt worth using. 

It would be unwise for another roll your own Sample developer to snatch him up.
Kontakt would simply stay in it's cycle of endless mediocrity where faders take months to fix, etc.


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 16, 2013)

Normally I'm not a fan of these kinds of announcements but since it is just a 3 day wait it's not so bad.

Anyway, I'm hearing what sounds like an 8-string guitar in drop E. I don't think that would take 5 years to sample though.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn, that's one way to build hype... =P



> If you use Kontakt sample libraries, you'll want to mark your calendar for September 18th.


This implies to me that it's not a sample library, but something that works as a companion to Kontakt sample libraries? A new, extremely evolved version of mind control perhaps? >8o


----------



## wst3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Greg will, I'm sure, correct me if I am wrong... but what I read was that he is going to announce a new product, not deliver it on September 18.

Is it hype? Sure... but these days there is a lot of hype, it has become part of marketing, and not just here... anyone remember products announced long long ago that NEVER materialized? In at least one case I believe the company is no more.

Vaporware for the sake of locking up a market is unattractive.

A little hype from a well respected developer - something that at least from my perspective appears to be done to be fun - is OK. How many of us tried to read between the lines when a couple other developers here made mystery announcements? And how many of us thought it was fun?

So cut the guy some slack I think... but that is one person's opinion<G>!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 16, 2013)

A single video and post promoting a developer's upcoming event qualifies as someone's definition of hype? Oh come now. 

By definition, hype is "extravagant or intensive publicity or promotion." Companies of all sizes greatly rely on promotion to sell things. That's how they build awareness -- get the word out. It's a fundamental of capitalism. But one video and one post in a thread constitutes "hype"??? I think the guy who posted that just meant he doesn't have the patience to wait a few days (I quote: "I love it when a company just releases something out of the blue!"). Doesn't he realize that patience is a virtue?

Personally, I find Orange Tree Samples video fun (although I do admit extreme bias). The claim in the video is that the event -- new product, being bought by Microsoft, being abducted by aliens, switching from orange to magenta...whatever it may be -- is very big for them as a company. That's not exaggeration. I know the secret and it is a very, very big deal for Orange Tree Samples and I bet it will be for a lot of sample users too. 

Besides, I hear that orange is the new black. Wait a couple of days. Guess what the event is. Lighten up!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2013)

StevenOBrien @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Damn, that's one way to build hype... =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you and I read outside of the Headlines.
Besides he has mentioned this before, and I can imagine it goes way beyond Mind Control.

How much do I need Greg.
I got a few large laying around for LASS, OrangeTree, you know guys that make stuff that doesn't need fixing and works w/o support telling you there's something wrong with you PC that works with everything else.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## tonecarver (Sep 16, 2013)

hmmm .. a clue perhaps? a foreshadowing? http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33252


----------



## dannthr (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Greg, I'm busy on the 18th, can we reschedule?





:D


I mean congratulations on the mysterious buzz.


----------



## feck (Sep 16, 2013)

tonecarver @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> hmmm .. a clue perhaps? a foreshadowing? http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33252


That looks like it to me!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 17, 2013)

chimuelo @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> you know guys that make stuff that doesn't need fixing and works w/o support telling you there's something wrong with you PC that works with everything else.......... :mrgreen:



Experienced that myself twice! Telling the customer "If our product does not work for you, it's your fault" seems to be industry standard nowadays.

Well then even better that there are still exceptions.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 17, 2013)

feck @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> tonecarver @ Mon Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm .. a clue perhaps? a foreshadowing? http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33252
> ...



If it is, im really interested!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Sep 17, 2013)

They're probably talking about iO7.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 18, 2013)

ok, it's the 18th. and now?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 18, 2013)

Saxer @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> ok, it's the 18th. and now?



It's good form to let people get out of bed first, isn't it? 6am West Coast time...


----------



## wst3 (Sep 18, 2013)

you are being too kind Guy... no really, I mean it, TOO KIND. Up and at'em Greg<G>!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, so I worked with Greg on the promo, but I'm enjoying the anticipation of waiting on the announcement as much as anyone. For some reason, this intro music -- and the related imagery -- has been going through my head this morning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikNkQiw1-Uc


----------



## HDJK (Sep 18, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Oh, it is coming on my birthday. What does this mean?



Happy Birthday :D 

Sorry for the OT, back to waiting and speculating...


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

HDJK @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it is coming on my birthday. What does this mean?
> ...



I'm with you, I don't think it's a bad thing to wish Gunther a happy birthday. 

Happy Birthday, Gunther!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 18, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Saxer @ Wed Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, it's the 18th. and now?
> ...



You seem to be Gregs defender


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats Greg on whatever this is. I have NEVER been disappointed in anything i have purchased from you.


----------



## rJames (Sep 18, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Oh, it is coming on my birthday. What does this mean?



Happy Birthday to you... (sung to the tune of Happy Birthday)


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 18, 2013)

Went to fill my basket at OrangeTree this morning and my heart sank as the product wasn't available yet.
Oh well, later today, then I can try in the morning tomorrow after work.
Once the younguns are in school I have hours of peaceful programming by the front door, as the rig is a rapid deployment design. Out of Car, set up by door, get some sllep, wake up get the paper, come back to coffee and stand up jams.
Hate to think what my ass would look like sitting down, much better to stand.

I shall return after my daily health requirements have been met to see more gregjazz technology.
Happy BDay Herr Gunther.
Mit Freundlichen GruBen Mein Bruda.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't seem to access their site at the moment... Oh, now I can, just slow. No indication of anything new.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

*Orange Tree Samples 2013 Group Buy Sale:*
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33828


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, that was really disappointing. No offense intended, but I was hoping for something new. Probably because I've never seen anyone try and build hype for a sale before (at least with VIs). Oh well, hope this works out for you.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

midi_controller @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Well, that was really disappointing. No offense intended, but I was hoping for something new. Probably because I've never seen anyone try and build hype for a sale before (at least with VIs). Oh well, hope this works out for you.


We actually DO have a new, unannounced library. It will be released at the end of the group buy sale, but during the group buy you'll have a chance to win this sample library before its released. One hint: it's an extensively sampled acoustic instrument with around 3 GB of samples.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 18, 2013)

I must admit, I don't really understand how a group buy can be five years in the making, as it said in the teaser... slightly confused by that.


----------



## feck (Sep 18, 2013)

Wait, so the group buy is actually the announcement?


----------



## 667 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes. Don't be so jaded!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2013)

feck @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Wait, so the group buy is actually the announcement?



:roll: ? Is it ? 

Hope it's something more exciting, since it was five years in the making ! 

A Group Buy announcement takes a few seconds :lol:


----------



## TuomasP (Sep 18, 2013)

Totally love your reading skills fellas :D


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2013)

gregjazz @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> midi_controller @ Wed Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that was really disappointing. No offense intended, but I was hoping for something new. Probably because I've never seen anyone try and build hype for a sale before (at least with VIs). Oh well, hope this works out for you.
> ...



A sampled acoustic instrument with around 3 GB of samples took five years to develop ? :roll:


----------



## radec (Sep 18, 2013)

muziksculp @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> A sampled acoustic instrument with around 3 GB of samples took five years to develop ? :roll:


Pretty obvious that 'five years in the making' refer to all the instruments in the sale...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2013)

radec @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> muziksculp @ Wed Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > A sampled acoustic instrument with around 3 GB of samples took five years to develop ? :roll:
> ...



Serious ? Kind of miss leading hype, don't you think ? Especially with a topic : 

_*It's Coming Sept 18, 2013*_

I was expecting something super-exciting, and new ... Oh well back to o[])


----------



## radec (Sep 18, 2013)

muziksculp @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Serious ? Kind of miss leading hype, don't you think ? Especially with a topic :
> 
> _*It's Coming Sept 18, 2013*_
> 
> I was expecting something super-exciting, and new ... Oh well back to o[])


Serious! I expect a library too but I don't think it misleading as hype. It's coming Sept 18, 2013. It did come, a sale, selling 5 years of development products.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

Kudos to radec! 

Yes, I'm the guy who wrote that line. "Five years in the making" refers to the fact that every single Orange Tree Samples library is included in the Group Buy. I wrote that line with a smile on, which doesn't seem to be shared by everyone here.

And this Group Buy is off to a great start with 44 participants. 

To all those who seem to have gotten the forum confused with neurotics anonymous, what's the point? Life is too short to waste so much energy spreading negativity and whining. Do something constructive instead. I offer this highly relevant article to all those who would prefer to post petty, even irrelevant, complaints rather than doing something positive and/or productive with their time. 
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the ... tal-health


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2013)

eDrummist @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Kudos to radec!
> 
> Yes, I'm the guy who wrote that line. "Five years in the making" refers to the fact that every single Orange Tree Samples library is included in the Group Buy. I wrote that line with a smile on, which doesn't seem to be shared by everyone here.
> 
> ...



I still feel that the Topic * It's Coming Sept 18, 2013* Is what is misleading ! 

imho. The topic should have been something like : *Orange Tree Samples Group Buy Special*. Now, that's NOT misleading, and gets straight to the point. 

Sorry, but I don't need to read a Psychologytoday article, to evaluate a topic :mrgreen: 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 18, 2013)

:roll: 

Seems I was right all along. 

Very misleading.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 18, 2013)

eDrummist @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Kudos to radec!
> 
> Yes, I'm the guy who wrote that line. "Five years in the making" refers to the fact that every single Orange Tree Samples library is included in the Group Buy. I wrote that line with a smile on, which doesn't seem to be shared by everyone here.
> 
> ...



If life is too short, please stop waisting mine with silly coming soon announcements. 

:shock:


----------



## feck (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, the announcement seems unfitting to a group buy in my opinion. It's really not a big deal, but in retrospect, it looks like a PR misstep. It doesn't change the fact that the company makes some killer products worth being very proud of.


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 18, 2013)

eDrummist @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> To all those who seem to have gotten the forum confused with neurotics anonymous, what's the point? Life is too short to waste so much energy spreading negativity and whining. Do something constructive instead. I offer this highly relevant article to all those who would prefer to post petty, even irrelevant, complaints rather than doing something positive and/or productive with their time.
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the ... tal-health



My point was that it probably isn't a good idea to do this kind of thing. Read this thread, look at all the speculation. Not a single person here was expecting a sale, no matter how good it is, and that is going to cause disappointment. Saying things like "Biggest thing we've ever done" points more towards largest project undertaken, not a sale. I'm not saying that having the sale is a bad thing, I'm saying trying to hype it was. You can call it negativity and whining, or you could look at what it is: Constructive criticism.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

midi_controller @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> My point was that it probably isn't a good idea to do this kind of thing. Read this thread, look at all the speculation. Not a single person here was expecting a sale, no matter how good it is, and that is going to cause disappointment.


Speculation is fun, and that was all this teaser announcement thread was about. There were a lot of hilarious posts earlier in this thread.

Of course, there's both a group buy sale as well as a new product release that will happen at the end of the group buy. As I mentioned before, you'll have the opportunity to win a copy of this sample library before it's released.

On our Facebook page, we even mentioned an upcoming sale--the folks over at the Cakewalk forum figured it out pretty quickly.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

Meanwhile...The Orange Tree Samples Group Buy is off to a phenomenal start with 46 participants and is now nearing the third discount tier within hours of being launched. 

[Just to clarify, so no one gets the wrong idea, I advise Orange Tree Samples, I'm not an employee. My opinions, wisdom, observational humor and Red Bull are my own and do not represent those of Orange Tree Samples. So personally, to the three posters expressing their outrage that Orange Tree Samples is having a sale and not releasing a new library, I hear ya and I'm certain Greg does too, but could we please move on to something on topic and more constructive?]

EDIT: I waited a little while to post this and apparently Greg responded in the meantime to the three unhappy people who have overtaken this thread.


----------



## jleckie (Sep 18, 2013)

gregjazz @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> midi_controller @ Wed Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > On our Facebook page, we even mentioned an upcoming sale--the folks over at the Cakewalk forum figured it out pretty quickly.



They must be smarter than some of the folks here.


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 18, 2013)

@eDrummist: No one is unhappy, or outraged, or anything else besides just being disappointed. But fine, you want to see it the way you want to see it. But this is a forum, someone created a hype thread, people are discussing the merits and pitfalls of a hype thread, seems pretty normal to me. There is another thread discussing the group buy, where exactly do you want this thread to go?

Anyway, I just hope that developers will one day stop trying to do this. Every single time I've seen this tried it never ended with everyone going "Holy crap! It's better than we ever expected!", but usually "Oh... _that_ is what it is. Well ok... I guess." Even so, they still pop up every now and then.

It's been a really long time since I've seen a group buy though, maybe if this one does well we will see a few more, so I'm rooting for it.


----------



## jleckie (Sep 18, 2013)

I waited 22 years for Star Trek The Motion Sickness. Boy was I ever disappointed.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

The Orange Tree Samples Group Buy has reached 57 participants and the third discount tier, 20% off. From my recollection, that's the fastest join rate of any of Orange Tree Samples Group Buy in their five year history (I believe they have had a total of three Group Buys in their five years of operation). 

Current Participants: 57
Time Remaining: 21 days, 5 hours

Current Discount Tier:
1 - 24 buyers: 10% OFF
25 - 49 buyers: 15% OFF
*50 - 99 buyers: 20% OFF **
100 - 174 buyers: 30% OFF
175 - 249 buyers: 40% OFF
250 or more buyers: 50% OFF

* Current discount level.

JOIN THE GROUP BUY: 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/

*DID YOU KNOW?*
The word "disappointed" is a synonym of the word "unhappy?"
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab= ... ym&spell=1


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 18, 2013)

-_-


----------



## Resoded (Sep 19, 2013)

eDrummist @ 18th September 2013 said:


> Kudos to radec!
> 
> Yes, I'm the guy who wrote that line. "Five years in the making" refers to the fact that every single Orange Tree Samples library is included in the Group Buy. I wrote that line with a smile on, which doesn't seem to be shared by everyone here.
> 
> ...





eDrummist @ 19th September 2013 said:


> [Just to clarify, so no one gets the wrong idea, I advise Orange Tree Samples, I'm not an employee. My opinions, wisdom, observational humor and Red Bull are my own and do not represent those of Orange Tree Samples. So personally, to the three posters expressing their outrage that Orange Tree Samples is having a sale and not releasing a new library, I hear ya and I'm certain Greg does too, but could we please move on to something on topic and more constructive?]



I'm not sure if this attitude is constructive. Maybe it's just me, but I haven't read anyone outraged. Posting a link to an article discussing mental health isn't really constructive either. Clearly, even though you are not an employee, you're apparently involved in their marketing. 

I'm quite baffled when some companies seem to neglect the more delicate aspects of customer relations. People who participated in this thread clearly has/had an interest in Orange Tree's products, and the possibility of a new library to add to their arsenal. To go onto a virtual instrument forum and say that something has been 5 years in the making, of course people will assume it's a library! Sales do not take 5 years of careful planning. And of course people will mention their disappointment, it's a forum after all. Now, I'm not saying that you did wrong or should apologize, what I'm saying is that questioning peoples mental health and judging their opinions as whining, irrelevant, negative and non constructive might not be the best move.

Then of course, some people involved with customer relations keep biting their tongue and swear under their breath when involved with horrible customers, but at least as I see it here, this is not the case. No one is being unreasonable here. 

Just my 5 cents.


----------



## HDJK (Sep 19, 2013)

Resoded @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> ...
> I'm not sure if this attitude is constructive. ...
> 
> ... Now, I'm not saying that you did wrong or should apologize, what I'm saying is that questioning peoples mental health and judging their opinions as whining, irrelevant, negative and non constructive might not be the best move.
> ....



+1 Good post. I think the responses were far from uncalled for and quite understandable. Judging those reactions in a way edrummer did is not exactly polite, IMHO.

But still, looking forward to the new library as I'm sure it will be good. Any ETA on this?


----------



## mk282 (Sep 19, 2013)

Amazing how nobody even flinches when 8dio makes a hype thread, and now OTS does it and it's crucified.


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 19, 2013)

Resoded @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Kleven1111 @ 16th September 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a pony?
> ...



Yes! These posts made my day!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm outraged. This is a grave insult to ma family. We will never forget such disrespect.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 19, 2013)

Go back and watch the video again . I think it's meant to be kind of a sarcastic joke poking fun at some other unnamed developers who use this "*Five years in the making , bigger than anything you have ever seen before , people will cry all over the world when they hear this eargasm , best thing to come out since the speak & spell* " marketing tactic. That kind of hype is ridiculous anyway. Just enjoy the group buy discount , and take away a little humor from this , and yes I dropped Speak & spell in there . :D


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

Pre-sale promotion announcements, despite some comments of a few folks in this thread, is a standard, the norm for all kinds of consumer and business-to-business sales. Consider Black Friday pre-sale announcements, holiday sales, inserts in your Sunday newspaper, emails pre-announcing sales, etc. "Five years in the making" was merely a fun and dramatic reference to the fact that Orange Tree Samples just had their 5 yr anniversary and the sale will include all of the libraries OTS in their portfolio, which were developed over the course of their 5 yrs of operation. I suggested that it would be fun to put a little mystery in to the pre-sale promotion and not specify the nature of the upcoming event; which again, is also a common pre-sale promotional technique. That's really all there is to it. Writing the video and working with Greg on putting together the plan and creative was a blast. 

This is my final commentary regarding the 3 prolific posters in question. There's quite a thick line between constructive criticism and vitriolic, inflammatory commentary -- some, in this case, that feature odd, arbitrary and patently untrue statements claiming that it's not ethical to do a pre-sale promotion of a Group Buy, that instead, pre-sale promotion should be relegated only to the realm of new libraries. Multiple posts from the same posters stating and restating that the video to promote the sale stating "five years in the making," the use of pre-sale promotions or that something else stated in the original post in this thread is "dishonest," "misleading" or unethical as asserted in those posts is simply ridiculous hyperbole that by no stretch of the imagination can be construed as constructive criticism. At a certain point, it becomes developer bashing, and in this case, not constructive or beneficial to anyone. 

Examples of constructive criticism would be more like, "I'm disappointed because I was hoping for a new library" (a reasonable criticism made by a couple of other posters), "I didn't like the video because..." or even, more crudely, "That video stinks because..." With regard to the Psychology Today article, it is actually, imo, excellent advice for us all and certainly fits the definition of constructive criticism which, ironically, was the case being made by the poster who prompted this response (the value of constructive criticism). If this was a major brand, and not a small independent developer, I would recommend just ignoring inflammatory posts, however, as I am a regular part of this community as a musician and sample/VST/DAW user, I believe we can be more real with each other. That's one of the things I value about this and other online communities dedicated to making music.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## feck (Sep 19, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Sep 19 said:


>




Hahahaha that is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## juliansader (Sep 19, 2013)

midi_controller @ Wed 18 Sep said:


> Well, that was really disappointing. No offense intended, but I was hoping for something new. Probably because I've never seen anyone try and build hype for a sale before (at least with VIs). Oh well, hope this works out for you.



To me, OTS's announcement was indeed the best VI news of the year: I expect that the upcoming library that will be released at the end of the group buy is the new flute library that Greg mentioned in another thread, and I've been waiting for more than five years for the perfect flute library!

BTW Greg, will the new library also be included in the group buy?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

@Julian I can answer your question. The upcoming library will not be released in time to be part of the Group Buy, but will be announced during the GB. Even more, Orange Tree Samples will actually be giving away some free copies of the library during the GB, before it's officially released! There's a lot of cool stuff like giveaways ahead in the GB. It's best to stay tuned by liking Orange Tree Samples on Facebook. (https://www.facebook.com/orangetreesamples)

The join rate for this GB is moving very quickly. I think it's because Orange Tree Samples makes incredible libraries most of all, but also because they don't regularly discount this deep. In fact, they've only had two other GBs in the past and the last one was 3 yrs ago and the max discount was 40%. Both of those, btw, reached the highest discount level, so based on those experiences, my expectation is that this one will easily reach the 50% discount level long before the scheduled end date, which means everyone will be able to purchase their libraries sooner. 

Btw, the Group Buy just reached 102 participants!


----------

